

How to do research at the MIT AI Lab (1988) [pdf] - rpm33
https://people.cs.umass.edu/~emery/misc/how-to.pdf

======
FLUX-YOU
Well this is an easy paper to summarize: Be good at everything , read
everything, talk to everybody in the field, don't ever sleep, and be able to
dilate time to fit everything in!

~~~
EdwardCoffin
It's important to note that this paper was published over 25 years ago, the
field of A.I. was smaller then. I've read this paper multiple times, and I
don't think I ever got the sense that you would need to not sleep to do it
all. They spend some time talking about how to determine which are the
important things to do, which you can let slide (for instance, on page 3 they
say "There’s a whole bunch of journals about AI, and you could spend all your
time reading them. Fortunately, only a few are worth looking at." then go on
to talk about which ones to look at).

------
eddotman
I skimmed through it, and most of the advice sounds pretty solid. However, I
suspect that following all this advice at once is not humanly possible (or at
the very least, leaves you little time for anything else in your life). I did
like the part about the 'cool people' secret paper club.

------
whitten
I find it interesting that this is published on a University of Massachusetts
website rather than an MIT website.

I also think a hefty dose of this paper could apply to grad school in most
fields at many top schools.

~~~
tjr
It's been reposted lots of places. Here's an ostensibly more official source,
if you prefer:
[http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/41487](http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/41487)

------
pXMzR2A
are we going to get pursued legally if we share this document?

~~~
rpm33
why would that happen ? it is a publicly available url.

